# excessive drooling -please help



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi,
 I am very concerned about my 1 year old golden. When I got up this morning I noticed his bed was very wet. He doesn't lick but I thought maybe he had. 

About 20 minutes of coffee and cuddling I realized I was soaked and so was he. I opened his mouth and its full of fluid, not the sticky drool that happens when he is looking at something tasty. This is like a faucet. 

I got him into the vet with minutes. ( which is pretty good bc today is Sat) They found nothing. Teeth look great, nothing in the throat. Nothing in his feet ( no foxtails) I am in Northern Ca and the bees are not out yet.

I have not used pesticides or fertilizer. He 's not had any of the foods on the toxic food list. I feed him Stella & Chewy (Raw) and Honest Kitchen and Addiction.

He is acting fine and eating/ Played at the puppy park tonight.
What can this be ? If it was a plant how come it came on many hours after he was outside.( this must have come on somewhere between midnight and 8 this morning.) 

His nose isn't running. Stool is perfect. If it was a plant the reaction it would have stopped by now or he would be showing other symptoms.

I very concerned and can't find much on line to explain it. The lab site has some info on it, the commonality seems to be snow bringing it on. I live in Ca and the weather is cool today but no snow. Its 65 today and about 50 tonight, so its not the heat.
I hope someone here can shed some light on this- I am freaking out that my boy is sick.
Thank you
kooie


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Wow I have no idea.. I hope you figure it out soon!!


----------



## kjarv24 (Nov 7, 2008)

I tried looking on the internet, It seems all I could find on excessive unexplainable drooling is ingesting something like a mushroom/plant, splinter or something stuck in the dogs mouth, & read some on tooth/teeth problems can cause this also.

Sorry I can't be of more help, I hope you guys can figure out what is going on!


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

Thank You to the two that posted back. This is very weird and no one in here has had this happen? Even weirder.

I was so hoping I 'd get up this morning and his mouth would be back to normal but sadly it is not. What the heck can this be??????

I am thinking maybe its the new ball we got him, maybe the cookies. I have to say I was leaning towards the mushroom too. This is very wet year and there has been no hot days . Therefore there are a lot of little brown mushrooms. 

He eats the grass and he may have gotten some that way. They are very short mushrooms and it would be hard to not get some. 

But wouldn't you think he'd be better by now? I guess I 'll research mushrooms that grow in this area.
Its sad bc everyone is shunning him... not me though.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Drooling is usually a sign of anxiety or excitement. It's strange that it's going nonstop with him, though. If it were something he ingested, I suppose it could last for a day or two, but that's starting to sound less likely at this point.

I'm assuming his temp was normal at the vet?

If there's some other physical problem that's causing him pain or discomfort, he could be drooling as a reaction. Goldens can be incredibly stoic, so sometimes it's very hard to locate the source of the pain, but we see anxiety behavior instead.

If it continues, you may be stuck having to get a full blood and thyroid workup to see if there's something causing him distress that you can't see.

Please keep us posted! There are some very knowledgeable folks here on the forum, so if you keep us up to speed on the details, they may happen across this thread and have more ideas.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

I wish I could help but I have no clue other than what has been mentioned. I agree with blood tests if it doesn't subside by tomorrow.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Debles said:


> I agree with blood tests if it doesn't subside by tomorrow.



Yea I wouldn't really let this go too much longer without a trip to the vet for some testing... very strange


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

Well I am pretty sure its mushrooms. Muscarine is the cause maybe or something like that, you can goggle it.
I am very upset, can't stop crying, can't breath.
I am posting because maybe it will help someone else look at the mushrooms growing around them.

We have had so much rain, there are mushrooms everywhere in the grass, there are some white ones but the ones I believe Finnigan ate are the small brown ones, they are short and there are tons of them.

He plays at his vets in a dog park the vet created for the dogs. I have picked the white mushrooms several times but no way could I get all these brown ones. The dog park is all oak trees and its very shady.

Now my dog at this point is displaying only the drooling, lots of drooling. This is difficult to figure out as sometimes the mushroom toxcity don't show up right away, can be 3 weeks later

. Maybe he's not having the other symptoms bc he didn't eat enough of the mushrooms.

I have just put in a call to my vet, I am waiting to hear back.
I could be wrong, but I don't think so.... I am so losing it right now
I'll keep you posted.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am sorry that you are going thru this. Can a blood test show if it is exposure to the mushrooms. In the meantime, I would be talking him on a leash and not letting him get anything in his mouth. And you mentioned something about a ball, is it a new type ball? Maybe there is something in the material of the ball that might cause it. Good luck and I think it is good that you have a call into the vet.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

Try not to freak out until you know anything for sure. I know its hard and we worry so much for them when something isn't right... but wait til you hear from the vet and see what they have to say about it.


----------



## LullaBelle (Apr 24, 2009)

Aww I'm sorry to hear what you're going through. It sounds like it's probably the mushrooms. Though it's strange that they didn't say anything about it at the vet's, expecially if they know they have those mushrooms in their dog park. I'm sure he'll be okay as long as you get him seen by the vet again. And I'm not so sure it'd be fair of them to charge you for another visit if they failed to get it right the first time, despite knowing of the mushrooms in their dog park. Please keep us updated.


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

Just want to say Good luck with figuring out what's causing his drooling, though you seem sure it's the mushrooms. I hope they cause no lingering problems.:crossfing


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Let's hope it was just the mushrooms and he improves steadily from here.


----------



## Jenny Wren (Feb 27, 2007)

I'll just mention this. Our Taya would swallow hard and then drool to the point of getting whatever she was laying on all wet just like your pup. It was off and on, but we couldn't find anything either.
Her stool sample showed she had worms. The drooling stopped.
Wish it were that simple with your pup.
In the meantime, we'll be sending good thoughts...


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

You all are so kind to help.
I called UC Davis and they said I could bring him in for blood work but I wouldn't get results until tomorrow. So I took him to ER closest to me. I just got back. I brought samples of some of the mushrooms. They don't know if they are toxic or not, I will have hard time finding out. 

Well I will get to the bottom of that later. ( I took pictures of the things and sent them to a couple of experts in mushrooms) Anyway they did blood work and there are a couple of things high, but he's not dehydrated.

They think that the mushrooms he ate were only slightly toxic and therefore he only has the drooling. The kidney test is showing higher then it should be. He just ate and aparently this test is best given 12 hours after eating, so this test may be much higher. I will have the vet do the blood work again this next week.

The whole thing has me so worn out. Hopefully anyone reading this who have mushrooms will get rid of them before their dog can eat them. These are mushrooms in the lawn, so its not just the red weird ones you see in the forest
. 
I will give another update after thenext round of blood work.
Thank you for posting.. maybe we will help others with all this.


----------



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

I am sending you so much sympathy, because I have a fullblown OCD case of mushroom terror/paranoia. I freak out when they show up in my yard, and worry about them in the woods/on walks. My vet sends a warning email out each summer to all their clients. I am relieved the vet you saw thinks your dog ate only mildly problematic mushrooms, but I feel sorry that there are so many mushrooms in your area and now you will be superstressed out about them. Hopefully, your pup will be fine!


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Hey, how's your pup today?


----------



## nalawala (Jan 8, 2009)

*I've had the same problem!*

Well, I freaked out cause my 7 month old Golden was drooling... just like yours it just kept running and running... Vet wasn't open at the time, but I was able to call my trainer. If anything was consumed that was harmful to your dog, your dog can have some bread so it will absorb whatever. but other than that, make sure lots of water and rest! The problem with mine was that it was so active that day and didn't get enough rest so she was exhausted!

Hopefully yours feels better


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

Hi everyone,
Ok here is the up date on the mushroom episode.
Finnigan is fine at this point. It was pretty scary though. The blood work was mostly ok, and so far I see no damage. But until 3 weeks goes by... I am on guard as the liver and kidneys can take that long before the damage from mushrooms is known. 

I have not gotten a solid conformation on the toxicity of the mushrooms. However the experts who have been in touch with me are saying that all LBM ( little brown mushrooms) should be avoided as its very difficult to know which ones are not dangerous. I see that the areas with the mushrooms have now died off and I don't have to be so worried.
(until next spring)

But Jill your right, I now have mushroom OCD and I am looking for mushrooms everywhere... I see your in Maine, I am originally from Orono, and in that area I don't remember seeing mushrooms. You must be in a wetter area? I think my vet here in Northern Ca should send out a letter in the spring too. I find it amazing that my dog is the only one that ate them??? 

This dog eats so many things, I am always worried. I am getting a new puppy in the fall and maybe he won't be so bored and eat everything. My luck he'll teach the newbie all the ropes and I 'll have two at the ER every other week. 

( I do provide my dog with a million positive things to chew on, stuffed kongs, all the premier toys, bully sticks, raw bones and he has all the puzzles by Nina Ottoson, I have a big frozen ice sculpture for dogs too)

Anyway I hope everyone who sees mushrooms in their yard picks them right away!
Don't risk it.... Especially if you have a young dog. I think an older dog would not eat them, although Finnigan was after the grass and got the mushrooms by mistake.
Just pick the darn the things to be on the safe side!
Thanks everyone..
I 'll post some photos of Finnigan tomorrow!


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

When I read your first post my mind went immediately to Mushrooms. I HATE them.


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

Yeah Kimm that is what I will think of for the rest of my life too ... I hope this thread helps other dogs.


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

I'm glad to hear your pup is doing okay. Your writing about this definitely had an impact. We also have the little brown mushrooms growing in our grass from all the rain we've had recently, so we've been going out to pull them up before letting Brady out to play. Thanks for raising awareness about this!


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

I so glad that this will raise awareness. I also read that the mushrooms should not be mowed, it just spreads the the fungus spores around and then you have a million more of them...
What a nightmare eh?


----------



## Doodle (Apr 6, 2009)

kooie said:


> I so glad that this will raise awareness. I also read that the mushrooms should not be mowed, it just spreads the the fungus spores around and then you have a million more of them...
> What a nightmare eh?


Hmmm, that makes sense...so we pull them up before mowing....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

If you find one of the last threads started by me you will read a horrific story. It was a lesson I learned from DogMomAbby back in 2004 or 5. That name is in the title. I have a few subjects I have always been a pain in the butt about. Mushrooms, car restraints, and a few others to name some. 

Did you know there is a danger by inhaling certain mushrooms spores? Ack! I have had more than one adventure with Tucker and mushrooms. Hydrogen Peroxide and activated charcoal have been my friend on too many occasions. He can find a mushroom growing between two trees on an acre of land. Grrrr... I go out a few times a day to inspect and demushroom our yard. It is a full-time job. When he comes in smacking his lips, I say, "I hope that's poop you're enjoying!" Sad...

We pull, then mow. We try to keep the lawn short so it will dry out faster.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kooie*

Kooie

I am so glad that your dog is alright.
How Scarey and thank you for sharing this info.
I never heard of this and I will watching my two dogs now!!


----------



## kooie (Jul 29, 2008)

Hey Kimm,
Whats with car restraints ?


----------



## brownkcb (Nov 22, 2020)

kooie said:


> Hey Kimm,
> Whats with car restraints ?


Hi Kooie, if you are still out there, what became of your golden and the drooling? We just ran into a drooling issue this weekend with our 7 month golden puppy.


----------

